# 7 week old kitten - hyper!



## x Ridgey x (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there

I just wanted a few more experienced peoples opinions. I brought a kitten home last saturday at 7 weeks being told that she was fully weaned and was ready to be homed. She is a beautiful little thing, adventurous, jumping up on my lap for a cuddle, using her litter, eating/drinking fine. However over the course of Sat/Sun/Mon her playing was getting more and more aggressive. Not intentionally so, just over excited and a bit scratchy/bitey. No matter how much I distracted her away from my hands with toys she would still try and play with them (and pounce on my feet and run up my leg!!) 

Anyway looking around online for some answers I found a lot of comments re: age of separation from the litter it seems she may have missed out on some important socialising skills from her mum and litter mates. Therefore I took her back to her mum and litter mates last night and decided to pick her back up at 13 weeks. She was accepted straight back in - her mum really excited to see her and licking her all over!

But my question is, firstly do you think this will help her scratching/biting to have this additional 6 weeks with her family, and also will she remember that she did it with us and revert to doing so once back in our home?

Thanks!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Firstly, good karma to you AND the person who took your kitten back :thumbup:

Secondly, yes I think it will make the WORLD of difference. She will currently be nomming on her mum and she'll be telling her off, and she'll be nomming on her siblings and they'll be telling her off. And they'll be nomming on her and she'll realise its not very fun after all.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahhh I'm so happy to hear that you took her back to the breeder! And that the breeder accepted it! Wow! 
It should make a lot of difference


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OP can I just say first of all ... You ROCK!  Thank you so much for being a breath of fresh air 

You did the right thing. Those few weeks are essential. I hope that karma repays you with a beautifully socialised kitten who will do nothing but adore you when she comes home to stay.


----------



## x Ridgey x (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah thanks for putting my mind at rest! 

I was worried that all the moving around might have been unnecessary stress for her, but now I'm sure I've done the right thing. I just want what's best for her to grow up a happy little kitty. Can't wait to welcome her back in 6 weeks time!

Thank you! x


----------



## x Ridgey x (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are some pics if you wanted to see her - We're calling her Maybelle x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ridgey she is a beauty! What markings!....is she a pedigree? ( not that there is anything wrong with mogs)


----------



## x Ridgey x (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! She is a bit of a mix, her dad is a Persian and her mum is 1/2 Persian and 1/2 Bengal. The whole litter were gorgeous. Not Pedigree though, free to a good home. Love her


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

She is beautiful, and I am really pleased that both you and her breeder cared enough about her to let her be with her Mum for a few more weeks, as she so obviously needed it.

What a lucky little kitty she is.

6 weeks will fly by...and then we want more photos!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's great that you did the responsible thing  
She is such a stunner! :thumbup: I think you have really hit the jackpot there


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

A post to lift the heart indeed!! She is so cute, you must be so excited for when she comes back. At least she won't be going to live with someone she doesn't know!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

x Ridgey x said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just wanted a few more experienced peoples opinions. I brought a kitten home last saturday at 7 weeks being told that she was fully weaned and was ready to be homed. She is a beautiful little thing, adventurous, jumping up on my lap for a cuddle, using her litter, eating/drinking fine. However over the course of Sat/Sun/Mon her playing was getting more and more aggressive. Not intentionally so, just over excited and a bit scratchy/bitey. No matter how much I distracted her away from my hands with toys she would still try and play with them (and pounce on my feet and run up my leg!!)
> 
> ...


So nice to finally hear of someone doing the right thing for the kitten!  Go you! 
It'll definately be worth it.
If only everyone who brought home a kitten that's been seperated too early thought like you did x x x x


----------

